

Why the link of Hack News is not "open in the new tab" - danyunliu

It is annoying to right click and chose open in the new tab.
======
oe
It's annoying if a web page opens regular links in a new tab without you
explicitly telling it to do so.

You could make a Greasemonkey script that changes the link targets in HN, if
there isn't one already.

------
Geee
Use middle mouse button or cmd/ctrl+click. This is taught in Internetting 101.

------
necavi
That's what the middle mouse button is for.

